# Another Day, Another Mass Shooting In America



## Southernbella. (Aug 31, 2019)

Sigh.


----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Kalia1 (Aug 31, 2019)

When will this stop and why aren’t lawmakers doing MORE!!


----------



## Laela (Sep 1, 2019)

Prayers  and thoughts for all the people in the Permian Basin...


----------



## frizzy (Sep 1, 2019)

I won't stop because lawmakers are making money by not regulating the  sale and production of them.


Kalia1 said:


> When will this stop and why aren’t lawmakers doing MORE!!


----------



## SoniT (Sep 1, 2019)

Another day in America. I hate feeling numb to these shootings but they're happening so often that I'm used to it. I'm also afraid because this can happen anywhere including where I live.  It's not going to stop anytime soon. The people who have the power to make change aren't going to do it.


----------



## charmingt (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Laela (Sep 1, 2019)

“It’s kinda pointless talking about gun control when white people never admit that they’re the weapon of mass destruction.”


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Sep 1, 2019)

I haven’t kept up with this. Was one of the shooters a postal worker? Or did he steal the post office van?


----------



## charmingt (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Reinventing21 (Sep 1, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I haven’t kept up with this. Was one of the shooters a postal worker? Or did he steal the post office van?



Stole it.


----------



## charmingt (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## HappilyLiberal (Sep 1, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I haven’t kept up with this. Was one of the shooters a postal worker? Or did he steal the post office van?



He stole the van!


----------



## charmingt (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## sgold04 (Sep 3, 2019)

charmingt said:


>


These hashtags though


----------



## braidPro App (Sep 3, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> Sigh.



This is sad


----------



## LadyRaider (Sep 3, 2019)

I live about 100 miles from Midland/Odessa.
Today I was finally covering the window of my office (so a gunman couldn't look in and see me in there if I had the door closed and locked).
The lady across the hall from me, normally a sweet, demure thing turned into a demon. She said that "if they take our guns, only the bad people will have them." And... "A good guy with a gun is the only thing that will help."
I said something like, "No one wants to take all guns. AR-15s maybe. Even military guys say no one needs an AR-15."
She looked at me like I was a nut.

Later I remembered that her middle schooler, a nice, goofy kid, who's "different" and sensitive, and friendless, and very much picked on, had taken a knife to school in 6th grade to defend himself from his tormentors.

I hope those AR-15s are locked uptight.


----------

